# adjust corner finisher



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i watch the video at columbia tool for adjust my corner finisher but what setting are the best ?(3 mud flow are available. ) my angle take 2 day to dry and i have a lot of fish eyes in my angle. what are the best 2.5 and 3.5 to finish or 3.5 to 2.5. ? 
thx


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i watch the video at columbia tool for adjust my corner finisher but what setting are the best ?(3 mud flow are available. ) my angle take 2 day to dry and i have a lot of fish eyes in my angle. what are the best 2.5 and 3.5 to finish or 3.5 to 2.5. ?
> thx


Need more info

How you install tapes, whether you roll, what order you use your angle heads in, wheat type of angle heads you use,, and most important, do you rough sand in between coats:thumbup:

Right Moose boy:thumbsup:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

corner roller, with angle head columbia 3.5 after i finish with columbia 2.5. i dont sand . 
thx.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> corner roller, with angle head columbia 3.5 after i finish with columbia 2.5. i dont sand .
> thx.


What do you install the tapes with, bazooka, banjo, slop bucket, compound tube.

This is just like asking a question about a computer, what type of computer, operating system, how many gigs, browser you use etc..... maybe your system just needs a reboot:thumbup:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

bazooka


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> bazooka



Try going with the 2.5 first, experiment in closets at first, to see if you like it, instead of doing a whole house at first. then your 3.5

With the 2.5 angle head, it will sometimes leave spit lines out at the edges (sides), but dont let that scare you. The major ones (spit lines or blobs) you can clean up with your knife. No matter what system you run, it is best to rough sand in between coats, especially with the mechanical heads. Those type of heads will pick up a lot of debris, and carry it throughout your work. Just use what ever sand paper you have at hand for now, but once you notice what the rough sand achieves, get some sand paper in the 80 to 120 grit to rough sand, depending on your mud, plus those grits have a longer life span.... so what I'm trying to say is, those spit lines sand off really easy. And you don't half to sand the [email protected] out of them, just a quick buzz sand(rougher the paper, the faster you go)

The 2.5 is easy to run, one pass most times will wipe out a tape, and fits more easily by the legs of the doors. Your mud still has to be runny, but not as runny as the mud for your 3.5.

If the 3.5 dont look so good after testing this method, report back here, you may half to adjust your blades..... (so they skim tighter)


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

just for make sure i understand. i whip the tape with the 2.5 and i finish with the 3.5. or i put 3 coat , whip with 2.5 , double with 2.5 and i finish with 3.5 ? 

thx


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

killerjune said:


> just for make sure i understand. i whip the tape with the 2.5 and i finish with the 3.5. or i put 3 coat , whip with 2.5 , double with 2.5 and i finish with 3.5 ?
> 
> thx


Yes, 2 coat. 2.5" first, then 3.5"


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

killerjune said:


> i watch the video at columbia tool for adjust my corner finisher but what setting are the best ?(3 mud flow are available. ) my angle take 2 day to dry and i have a lot of fish eyes in my angle. what are the best 2.5 and 3.5 to finish or 3.5 to 2.5. ?
> thx


Seems to me you have heat issues if your corners take 2 days to dry.
fisheyes could be caused by the mud you use. I get fish eyes if I use certainteed finish, not so much with synco.
A way to reduce fisheyes is to use the angle head 1 way, like left to right around a room them go back over it , right to left. Another thing to consider is how your holding and standing with the handle in relation to the wall, you want to have equal pressure on both sides of the angle head.
Lastly , tools make the mud get put on and smoothed out quicker, some can get it right with them , or are okay with the finish it achieves, others go over it again and fill the imperfections by hand


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

taper71 said:


> Seems to me you have heat issues if your corners take 2 days to dry.
> fisheyes could be caused by the mud you use. I get fish eyes if I use certainteed finish, not so much with synco.
> A way to reduce fisheyes is to use the angle head 1 way, like left to right around a room them go back over it , right to left. Another thing to consider is how your holding and standing with the handle in relation to the wall, you want to have equal pressure on both sides of the angle head.
> Lastly , tools make the mud get put on and smoothed out quicker, some can get it right with them , or are okay with the finish it achieves, others go over it again and fill the imperfections by hand


Synco is the western version of certainteed ?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

certainteed is pro-rock

synco is cgc


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Seems to me you have heat issues if your corners take 2 days to dry.
> fisheyes could be caused by the mud you use. I get fish eyes if I use certainteed finish, not so much with synco.
> A way to reduce fisheyes is to use the angle head 1 way, like left to right around a room them go back over it , right to left. Another thing to consider is how your holding and standing with the handle in relation to the wall, you want to have equal pressure on both sides of the angle head.
> Lastly , tools make the mud get put on and smoothed out quicker, some can get it right with them , or are okay with the finish it achieves, others go over it again and fill the imperfections by hand


Very good point:yes:

Now killerjune has to tell us which type of mud he is using, then we will know which part of Banada he is from:thumbup:

Hopefully it is not the left coast, where Mudshark is from


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i use CGC

why at columbiatappingtool.com on the video the guy explain to ajust the side blade with rocking (gap) and in the manuel maintenance guide , he explain to adjust with no rocking.
what are the best ? 
thx


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The rock is what controls the amount of mud that goes on. The more rock, the more mud. It is like the # adjuster on the box. I run my 3.5" at 20 thou.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

20 thousand is how much in cm.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I know this one .508 mm


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i use CGC
> 
> why at columbiatappingtool.com on the video the guy explain to ajust the side blade with rocking (gap) and in the manuel maintenance guide , he explain to adjust with no rocking.
> what are the best ?
> thx


Guessing the cgc red, if so, it will leave pin holes. We use it alot, but we get one box of machine mud, and throw a couple of scoops in a full bucket. It takes the pin holes away:yes:

Green cgc is taping mud, leaves tons of pin holes. Not sure if their still making the blue, but its a topping mud if they still do.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

killerjune said:


> i use CGC
> 
> why at columbiatappingtool.com on the video the guy explain to ajust the side blade with rocking (gap) and in the manuel maintenance guide , he explain to adjust with no rocking.
> what are the best ?
> thx


After watching the Columbia vid I tried my northstars with different amounts of rock, something like 15 - 20 thou, but the best results I get now are when they're set flat with no rock, maybe the columbia heads are different and work better with some rock in the adjustment (Dunno).


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My Northstar runs sweet with 20 thou. As I said earlier the rock controls the amount of mud. The step height between the top blades and the side blades affects how well it feathers. From memory I think mine is set up with 5 thou of step between them. This is kind of like the screw adjustment on the outside edge of a box blade. Just think of it like a box and it all becomes clear.:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"Guessing the cgc red, if so, it will leave pin holes. We use it alot, but we get one box of machine mud, and throw a couple of scoops in a full bucket. It takes the pin holes away"

I'll have to try this with the Pro-form Red that I use.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i adjust the same rock for the first coat (2.5) and second coat (3.5) ? 20 thou? 
thx


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

the same rock for the first coat with the 2.5 and the second coat with the 3.5 ? 
thx


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

It's going to be trial and error for you sad to say. Depending on your mud brand, consistency, blade setup and so forth. Play with it till you find good results


----------

